# Best training for pct



## alfio (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
Just termined my cutting cycle, very satisfated.
Any suggests for best training program during pct?
Thanks


----------



## Cerberus777 (Jul 22, 2015)

What has your training been when on?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 22, 2015)

i'm biased.... definitely PRRS training for PCT


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 23, 2015)

alfio said:


> Hi guys,
> Just termined my cutting cycle, very satisfated.
> Any suggests for best training program during pct?
> Thanks



I think your best to keep training the same way you were on cycle. I think some people tend to let up on their training right after cycle and then complain about 'not keeping gains'.


----------

